# Rooibos Tea in Soap



## AngelMomma

I recently read that someone had tried using Rooibos tea as their lye water to make a CP soap.  It was a really cool color.  I haven't been making much soap in the last few weeks and had some free time today and wanted to try something different.  I brewed 8 bags or so of the tea in scalding hot water.  When I thought I had gotten all the color out of the tea that I could I removed the tea bags and cooled the water down so I could add the lye.  The color actually got a bit stronger with adding the lye.  It did not smell strange or burnt.  But I was using an ice bath for my lye container, just in case overheating would have ruined the tea/lye solution.  This is fragranced for Men and I thought it was a good strong color for that.  I can't wait until I can cut it tomorrow.  Good thing we are going to be busy with family stuff tomorrow roblem:  so I don't cut into it too soon.  Patience, Grasshopper.....Patience.  I am happy I finally got to make soap!

Has anyone else tried this kind of tea in a soap?

And here are pics of the top.


----------



## kazmi

That lots very nice!  So what colors did you use?


----------



## Ancel

Looking forward to seeing it cut, love rooibos tea


----------



## Mommysoaper

Looks great!  I've seen some other people's soap made with rooibos tea but I haven't tried it myself.  I made soap with a couple of different teas like green tea and peppermint, but it's not my favorite soap.  I'll have to try again sometime.


----------



## AngelMomma

*Colors*



kazmi said:


> That lots very nice!  So what colors did you use?


 

All of the soap batter was colored the brightest orange color you see with the lye/tea mixture.  There is also a dark layer that is colored with a mixture of indigo and charcoal......that is what you can see a little bit of swirled on top.  Then there is a layer that is the orange with a bit of Titanium Dioxide added to lighten it.  You can see a line of that right up against the side of the mold.


----------



## xyxoxy

I have used rooibos many times and I like the results. But in the end, even with a very strong tea I end up with a kind of putty brown color, just like with most botanicals. I also use a tiny bit of the tea leaves in the soap as an exfoliant. But be careful... a little goes a long way.


----------



## violetandrose

Rooibos tea is one of my all time fave teas! Lot's of anti-oxidants! And it acts like caffeine with out the caffeine! Now I sound like an infomercial. "Buy this tea, feel great!" lol Anyway love the color! Looking forward to seeing how it cures.


----------



## three_little_fishes

That is a beautiful color! Can't wait to see cut pics!


----------



## Badger

Looks beautiful!  I am looking forward to seeing the cut pics!


----------



## AngelMomma

*Cut Pics*

I love it!


----------



## chicklet

Oh wow - those turned out great!!!  Love the diagonal stripe.


----------



## melstan775

Wow! Love the diagonal! This looks great. You did mention it was scented for men. Mind if I ask what you scented with?


----------



## Ancel

Wow! That is awesome! Love that diagonal! Impressive :clap:


----------



## kazmi

That is awesome!  I was in awe of the colors and the swirl on top and now even more so after seeing it cut!


----------



## AngelMomma

Yay!  I'm so glad you enjoy seeing it!  

I scented it with a FO from WSP and some EO.  The FO is called "Masculine Musk" and I added some Orange 5x and just a tad of Litsea to hopefully help the orange stick longer.  It smells really great.  Manly but fresh.


----------



## xyxoxy

Pretty!


----------



## dianne70

Wow...love this!  Very artistic with the vertical stripe...how is this done?  I'm racking my brain, and can't even begin to think of how to do it


----------



## AngelMomma

Think of the layers starting from left to right.  I needed to tilt the loaf mold.  So I got out a regular 12 muffin size pan and placed it upside down.  Then I needed something to that was non-slip to tuck under as well so that it didn't slip(I used a silicone 6-muffin pan).  I set the loaf mold on top of the regular size muffin pan and tilted it so one long edge on the bottom was slightly down in between a row of the "muffins".  Then under the other bottom edge(the one that is now up) I tucked the non-stick muffin pan(upside down).  I practiced this with the loaf mold before starting the recipe to see if it would work and be steady.  I poured in the first layer and wiped up any little drips.  Then when that layer was ready I carefully spooned the black on, one spoonful at a time.  Then I waited a few minutes.  I wanted to be sure it was setting up.  I carefully started adding about 1/3 of the third layer then slowly straightened the mold and finished adding the third layer and top.  Just like with any layered soap you just want to be comfortable that your layers are firm enough to not get a breakthrough.  Probably clear as mud........maybe I will get a pic when I can and post it.  I just used what I had close at hand and you may have something else that works.  As long as its steady you should be good.


----------



## Brandica2013

lovelovelove how different this is...its really neat.Thank you for sharing!


----------



## newbie

Nice geometric look. Love it!


----------



## Badger

This is awesome!  I love the vertical stripe!  Very well done!


----------



## AngelMomma

Thank you


----------



## violetandrose

WoW!  The stripe makes it look like it's already in a package.  That's killer soap making skills!


----------



## karenbeth

Wow, that looks fantastic. I love that you did that with what was around and no special equipment!!


----------



## Ruthie

This is beautiful!  I love my Rooibos tea soap, but it is just plain Jane.  I scented mine with rose fo.


----------



## AngelMomma

Thanks for your comments!  It has gone a bit more caramel color as it has cured.  But its coming along nicely.  I haven't been able to make any soap in awhile bc of spring stuff and growing out some meat chickens for the freezer.  I really miss making soap!!!    And after the chickens it will be putting up things from the garden.  I can dream though of what fun I will have when I can catch a break.


----------



## Kay

It's funny I should happen upon this thread. Just the other day I was eyeballing my Roobios tea bags with just the same thought! lol! Will definately try it now. Thanks for this post! Your soap looks WONDERFUL!


----------



## Lynnz

Soaps look fantastic


----------



## AngelMomma

Kay said:


> It's funny I should happen upon this thread. Just the other day I was eyeballing my Roobios tea bags with just the same thought! lol! Will definately try it now. Thanks for this post! Your soap looks WONDERFUL!


 
I hope you try it and post pics!  You could even post pics here so people thinking about using this tea can compare the results.  I am also looking forward to trying this soap. (even though it is scented for men)  Its the first time I have tried this tea and I am wondering if it will contribute any desirable traits in addition to such a neat color.  It now is at about 20 days so I still have a little bit to wait.  I have found that while a CP soap is nice at 4 wks......6wks is even nicer.  So I will probably use it at 4wks and then compare that to how it is at 6wks.  Wishing you all lots of soapy fun!


----------



## Kay

If I EVER decide on a recipe, I'll use the Rooibos tea! lol! I'm thinking what I want to do is grind the dry tea and add right before I pour into mold. I'm sure mine won't look nearly as lovely as yours, but I'm very new to all this. (Nothing fancy just yet)  If I can figure out how to post pictures, I will once I get it done.


----------



## Bicycle808

Soap looks awesome.  I just steeped some rooibos; gonna soap it up tomorrow.  

Sorry to be pedantic, but rooibos is not technically tea.  Tea is an infusion of any variety of _Camellia sinensis_.  Rooibos steeped in h2o is more accurately referred to as a _tisane, _or an herbal infusion.  This is generally true of any plant that you steep in h2o that does not contain caffeine.  As a p/t barista and p/t soaper, this sort of thing seems important to me, even if normal folks don't care.  =)

But, again, looks great; I love the stripe!

-rob


----------



## AngelMomma

Bicycle808 said:


> Soap looks awesome.  I just steeped some rooibos; gonna soap it up tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry to be pedantic, but rooibos is not technically tea.  Tea is an infusion of any variety of _Camellia sinensis_.  Rooibos steeped in h2o is more accurately referred to as a _tisane, _or an herbal infusion.  This is generally true of any plant that you steep in h2o that does not contain caffeine.  As a p/t barista and p/t soaper, this sort of thing seems important to me, even if normal folks don't care.  =)
> 
> But, again, looks great; I love the stripe!
> 
> -rob


 

Indeed!  And don't apologize for pointing out details.  If no one was ever worried with details we would all be in a heap of trouble!  Hope your soap turned out great!


----------



## MegMatt927

Your soap looks great! I love the geometric design.
I just recently dived into the "tea world"  I'm more a coffee drinker, but I wanted to try something new.  I had a few hits and misses... This gave me the idea to use the tea's a didn't really love and put them in soap!


----------



## MKRainville

how did you get that diagonal so straight?  it is beautiful!!!! way to go!


----------



## kazmi

Bicycle808 said:


> Soap looks awesome.  I just steeped some rooibos; gonna soap it up tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry to be pedantic, but rooibos is not technically tea.  Tea is an infusion of any variety of _Camellia sinensis_.  Rooibos steeped in h2o is more accurately referred to as a _tisane, _or an herbal infusion.  This is generally true of any plant that you steep in h2o that does not contain caffeine.  As a p/t barista and p/t soaper, this sort of thing seems important to me, even if normal folks don't care.  =)
> 
> But, again, looks great; I love the stripe!
> 
> -rob


 
Interesting.  So aside from the variety in the flavors, etc. the type of rooibos used could have an impact on the final color because of the variety used in that tea.  Thanks for sharing!

How did yours come out?  Wanna see pics


----------



## AngelMomma

mkbaber said:


> how did you get that diagonal so straight?  it is beautiful!!!! way to go!


 
Well, I guess the trace was firm enough that it just stayed.  Who knows if I can do it again......but I will probably try something similar.


----------



## AngelMomma

kazmi said:


> Interesting.  So aside from the variety in the flavors, etc. the type of rooibos used could have an impact on the final color because of the variety used in that tea.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> How did yours come out?  Wanna see pics


 
Me too


----------



## Kay

I'm still waiting for my shea butter to arrive.:sad: I can't wait to try this!

I had ordered it from a place on Etsy, and I haven't heard ANYTHING, so I've finally ordered it from Bulk Ap. I know I'll get it in a timely fashion now.


----------



## Kay

Well, for better or worse, here it is!
I tried doing my first swirl with this, but it didn't turn out, so I had to rebatch. Rebatching meant I lost my swirl, but atleast I have soap! lol!
The little specks in the soap are actual dried tea grounds.

My Rooibos Tea Soap:


----------



## lisamaliga

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Kay

Thank you lisa! It's not how I had envisioned it. It was supposed to be a swirl. The Rooibos tea coloring was supposed to be in half the batch, and the tea grounds were supposed to be in the off white part. With having to rebatch, everything went together, making the soap a lighter color, but hey! It's soap! And I know it lathers well. I'm going to have to let this stuff sit for awhile. Having used a high percent of olive oil, it's still somewhat soft, but I understand that will change over time.


----------



## bunkylion

*Looks gorgeous!*

Beautiful soap - sometimes mistakes come out better than the original plan!!


----------



## AngelMomma

Pretty color even after rebatching.  Now you get to use it sooner!!!


----------



## dcornett

love the colors you got...so suprised that's just from using tea!!!


----------

